# ISO helps/tips for dipping strawberries in chocolate (with alcohol in the center)



## whole milk (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,

 I bought some strawberries with the intent on (double) dipping them in chocolate.  I've always wanted to try injecting the strawberries with either brandy or strawberry liquor then dipping.  My question is has anyone ever tried this and how did it turn out?  I've done this with cream before with good results.  I'm hoping that the alcohol will start to break down the fruit inside and make the center partly liquid.  Any thoughts?


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 9, 2008)

I've never tried but I'm thinking the best bet would be to dip once, inject, then dip again.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 9, 2008)

What would you use to inject?


----------



## whole milk (Apr 9, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> What would you use to inject?




 I do 3D mat work (as a hobby).  There are various syringes used to carefully and thinly apply the silica gel.  They're not needles; the tips are plastic and extend out like a needle.  They're available at arts and crafts stores and useful for candy making.


----------

